# Do Affirmations Work?



## mochilero

Who has used affirmations and experienced real change because of them? I'd like to hear about it, because it is one method of self improvement I haven't really tried yet. (Actually, I'm in the process of trying them, but I'm a bit of a skeptic.)


----------



## mochilero

Who has used affirmations and experienced real change because of them? I'd like to hear about it, because it is one method of self improvement I haven't really tried yet. (Actually, I'm in the process of trying them, but I'm a bit of a skeptic.)


----------



## comfortzone

Hi Mochilero,

Affirmations are important and do help to change the way a person views their world.  Affirmations work in a similar fashion as the put downs and hurtful words we experience in life...as words help to create our perceptions.  What you say to yourself can become the "programming" of your mind.  In other words, if you are using negative words to describe yourself or your experience then that is how you will perceive circumstances in your life that are similar.  Using affirmations can help to boost your self-esteem and soon become your inner beliefs.  Affirmations are preferences you have for your life.  So when things don't go the way you want them to...you can lean on your affirmations (preferences) to help work your way through the situation. Being skeptical is okay as long as you are not using it against yourself.  Take care,


----------



## comfortzone

Hi Mochilero,

Affirmations are important and do help to change the way a person views their world.  Affirmations work in a similar fashion as the put downs and hurtful words we experience in life...as words help to create our perceptions.  What you say to yourself can become the "programming" of your mind.  In other words, if you are using negative words to describe yourself or your experience then that is how you will perceive circumstances in your life that are similar.  Using affirmations can help to boost your self-esteem and soon become your inner beliefs.  Affirmations are preferences you have for your life.  So when things don't go the way you want them to...you can lean on your affirmations (preferences) to help work your way through the situation. Being skeptical is okay as long as you are not using it against yourself.  Take care,


----------



## mochilero

*Thanks*

Thanks,

I understand the theory. Without a doubt words are a powerful force in our lives. Our inner dialog seems to change according to our experience though, rather than by repeating words. I think if I had real examples of someone who changed from using affirmations it would help. I will try them anyhow, but I believe us skeptics have a natural resistence "unproven" statements.


----------



## mochilero

*Thanks*

Thanks,

I understand the theory. Without a doubt words are a powerful force in our lives. Our inner dialog seems to change according to our experience though, rather than by repeating words. I think if I had real examples of someone who changed from using affirmations it would help. I will try them anyhow, but I believe us skeptics have a natural resistence "unproven" statements.


----------



## comfortzone

You are welcome.  I have used them throughout my adult life and have found affirmations to be most helpful.  If a person has spent their whole life listening to negative statements, it is unlikely that they will immediately believe the positive statements they make.  It takes time and practice.  Good luck!


----------



## comfortzone

You are welcome.  I have used them throughout my adult life and have found affirmations to be most helpful.  If a person has spent their whole life listening to negative statements, it is unlikely that they will immediately believe the positive statements they make.  It takes time and practice.  Good luck!


----------



## 2scoops

I totally agree with comfortzone. Most people who have depression, anxieties, fears, phobias, etc. have told themselves, I'm not good enough, I can't do it, etc. THese attitudes have most likely occured most of their lives. I believe affirmations are very helpful, but I know you have to keep doing them and keep at it. Becuase you are changing your thinking, a way you have been thinking your whole. Loiuse Hay believes they are very helpful. She has a book called You Can Heal Your Life, which I thought had some valuable info. Good luck.


----------



## 2scoops

I totally agree with comfortzone. Most people who have depression, anxieties, fears, phobias, etc. have told themselves, I'm not good enough, I can't do it, etc. THese attitudes have most likely occured most of their lives. I believe affirmations are very helpful, but I know you have to keep doing them and keep at it. Becuase you are changing your thinking, a way you have been thinking your whole. Loiuse Hay believes they are very helpful. She has a book called You Can Heal Your Life, which I thought had some valuable info. Good luck.


----------



## healthbound

Hey mochilero,

I think everyone's different and what works for some may not work for others.  For me, I used positive affirmations about 10 years ago and they significantly improved my perceptions and feelings about myself and situations that used to be negative or distorted.

One thing we do know for sure is that it won't do any damage to try them -- so why not.  I was also very skeptical before using them - but tried them anyway and like I said, they worked for me.  One thing that helped me believe in their validity (before trying them) was learning that not only people "in therapy" use them, but many people in the corporate and pro sports world use them.  I figured that if those guys were spending their time and energy on them - there's got to be SOMETHING positive about them 

Anyway, I'd love to hear about how you are incorporating them into your life and how they are working/not working for you.


----------



## healthbound

Hey mochilero,

I think everyone's different and what works for some may not work for others.  For me, I used positive affirmations about 10 years ago and they significantly improved my perceptions and feelings about myself and situations that used to be negative or distorted.

One thing we do know for sure is that it won't do any damage to try them -- so why not.  I was also very skeptical before using them - but tried them anyway and like I said, they worked for me.  One thing that helped me believe in their validity (before trying them) was learning that not only people "in therapy" use them, but many people in the corporate and pro sports world use them.  I figured that if those guys were spending their time and energy on them - there's got to be SOMETHING positive about them 

Anyway, I'd love to hear about how you are incorporating them into your life and how they are working/not working for you.


----------



## mochilero

*Thank You*

Thank You,

I am creating a file of affirmations, and then putting six at a time on my PC desk top. Since I spend so much time in front of this computer, I can review/read them/repeat them many times daily. If I remember what I've read correctly, three weeks seems like a decent interval before changing to the next set of affirmations. Hope they do something with time, but as you say, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## mochilero

*Thank You*

Thank You,

I am creating a file of affirmations, and then putting six at a time on my PC desk top. Since I spend so much time in front of this computer, I can review/read them/repeat them many times daily. If I remember what I've read correctly, three weeks seems like a decent interval before changing to the next set of affirmations. Hope they do something with time, but as you say, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Lana

I would be very interested to hear how affirmations work for you, Steve.  

I found that when I used them, I had to say them out loud.  However, it would often give me the giggles and I was never able to say those affirmations to myself with any conviction.  But, the laugh helped, I love to laugh.  

I did try one other exercise that I learned in NLP.  I shifted my physiology.   It is nearly impossible to sit straight up, looking ahead and slightly upwards, towards the horizon and feel sad or unhappy.  Similarly, it is very difficult (if not impossible) to slouch, looking down towards the floor and feel happy.  When sitting straight up, I’d repeat randomly chosen affirmation…and then I’d smile or laugh...I couldn't help it.  So while I didn’t necessarily believe the affirmation, I believed in their ability to make me feel good, and they did.   The good part is that while the issues remained to be dealt with, my outlook was much more positive, and not one of dread or doom.


----------



## Lana

I would be very interested to hear how affirmations work for you, Steve.  

I found that when I used them, I had to say them out loud.  However, it would often give me the giggles and I was never able to say those affirmations to myself with any conviction.  But, the laugh helped, I love to laugh.  

I did try one other exercise that I learned in NLP.  I shifted my physiology.   It is nearly impossible to sit straight up, looking ahead and slightly upwards, towards the horizon and feel sad or unhappy.  Similarly, it is very difficult (if not impossible) to slouch, looking down towards the floor and feel happy.  When sitting straight up, I’d repeat randomly chosen affirmation…and then I’d smile or laugh...I couldn't help it.  So while I didn’t necessarily believe the affirmation, I believed in their ability to make me feel good, and they did.   The good part is that while the issues remained to be dealt with, my outlook was much more positive, and not one of dread or doom.


----------



## Benjamin

I use affirmations, but in a different way than the method described in many of the self-help books. I'm trying to be a friend to myself. I've tried the "I am lovable and capable" and "I fully accept and believe in myself just the way I am"... those kinds of things, but what works better for me is, when I'm feeling bad about something or if someone treats me with disrespect, I tell myself things like, "It's okay, man. Take it easy." or "That guy was a real jerk. It's not your fault." I try to talk to myself the way a really good friend would.


----------



## Benjamin

I use affirmations, but in a different way than the method described in many of the self-help books. I'm trying to be a friend to myself. I've tried the "I am lovable and capable" and "I fully accept and believe in myself just the way I am"... those kinds of things, but what works better for me is, when I'm feeling bad about something or if someone treats me with disrespect, I tell myself things like, "It's okay, man. Take it easy." or "That guy was a real jerk. It's not your fault." I try to talk to myself the way a really good friend would.


----------



## healthbound

I've done similar when I'm experiencing panic.  I sometimes try to talk myself down.  I might say things like, "It's ok, you're ok" etc.  It works.


----------



## healthbound

I've done similar when I'm experiencing panic.  I sometimes try to talk myself down.  I might say things like, "It's ok, you're ok" etc.  It works.


----------



## pip

Personally, it's certainly helped me (haha, possibly even made me slightly arrogant).

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, but I tend to make it a point to compliment myself. Instead of looking in the mirror every morning (or avoiding it) and thinking I'm ugly, stupid, blah blah blah.

I tell myself I'm gorgeous. I put on a teensy bit of makeup, I dress up in clothes I like, and I walk out to tell my boyfriend/roommate/cat/myself/whoever is in the living room about how gorgeous I am. Honestly, my cats are used to looking at me like I'm nutty.

When I'm in a situation where other people are yelling not nice things at me, I have developed this habit of sticking my chin up in the air and telling them they're mistaken, I *AM* intelligent, and beautiful, and a nice person to boot.

I think it works, but it definitely needs outside reinforcement: I was lucky in that I had other people tell me they love me and I'm gorgeous.

My problem was more that I felt unloveable. I didn't think anyone could love me at all for various reasons such as my being ugly, or stupid, or annoying etc.


----------



## pip

Personally, it's certainly helped me (haha, possibly even made me slightly arrogant).

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, but I tend to make it a point to compliment myself. Instead of looking in the mirror every morning (or avoiding it) and thinking I'm ugly, stupid, blah blah blah.

I tell myself I'm gorgeous. I put on a teensy bit of makeup, I dress up in clothes I like, and I walk out to tell my boyfriend/roommate/cat/myself/whoever is in the living room about how gorgeous I am. Honestly, my cats are used to looking at me like I'm nutty.

When I'm in a situation where other people are yelling not nice things at me, I have developed this habit of sticking my chin up in the air and telling them they're mistaken, I *AM* intelligent, and beautiful, and a nice person to boot.

I think it works, but it definitely needs outside reinforcement: I was lucky in that I had other people tell me they love me and I'm gorgeous.

My problem was more that I felt unloveable. I didn't think anyone could love me at all for various reasons such as my being ugly, or stupid, or annoying etc.


----------

